

He quit development to become a bus driver - seivan
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/2t2gn2/creating_a_doomstyle_3d_engine_in_c_code_walk_and/cnvfavh

======
stevenspasbo
"The strongest reason that caused me to leave programming was the need to do
daily reports on time usage."

I can see why that would drive someone to leave a job. I understand what he
means by being haunted by his work, but I think I would have looked for a new
employer (or maybe new team internally).

